# Chess + Cube



## PalashD (Oct 31, 2010)

Does any one want to play chess on a 8x8x8 cube? I mean we can put pictures of peices on the stickers and then try to play chess on it. It would be real fun for those who like chess and cubing!!

EDIT: On the centres of a 10x10x10. It would be easier. But I think it is possible on a 8x8x8 cube also.


----------



## Wickex (Oct 31, 2010)

If you buy an 8x8 cube for me, sure.


----------



## PalashD (Oct 31, 2010)

lol! I will buy one for myself. We can play on it!!


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 31, 2010)

get a 9x9 and play with the 8x8 center, that way u can just use comutators to move the pieces.


----------



## LewisJ (Oct 31, 2010)

drewsopchak said:


> get a 9x9 and play with the 8x8 center, that way u can just use comutators to move the pieces.


 
9 - 2 = 8? Perhaps you mean a 10x10.


----------



## theace (Oct 31, 2010)

lol. That would be an insane thing to do. i'm gonna consider it!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2010)

Too bad (a) you can't buy an 8x8 cube (as far as I know) and (b) all 8x8 cubes have to be pillowed, so the pieces would slide off anyway.

You can buy four 5x5x5s and put them together though:


----------



## theace (Oct 31, 2010)

what do you mean by pillowed? Couldn't you put chess piece stickers?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2010)

theace said:


> what do you mean by pillowed? Couldn't you put chess piece stickers?


 
Pillowed as in the same shape as the 7x7, 9x9, and 11x11. And yeah, you could use chess piece stickers if you wanted, but I'd think it would be kind of annoying to play an actual game.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 31, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Pillowed as in the same shape as the 7x7, 9x9, and 11x11. And yeah, you could use chess piece stickers if you wanted, but I'd think it would be kind of annoying to play an actual game.


 
I think that's what the OP intended though


----------



## Joemamma556 (Oct 31, 2010)

thats sounds awesome!..gives the game of cubing and chess a new "twist"  I would love to try!!!


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 31, 2010)

the problem is that if you did put stickers on center pieces of a 10x10 and tried to move them around...it just doesn't work. For example, you can't swap one of the "middle" center pieces with one of the "corner" center pieces, etc.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 31, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> the problem is that if you did put stickers on center pieces of a 10x10 and tried to move them around...it just doesn't work. For example, you can't swap one of the "middle" center pieces with one of the "corner" center pieces, etc.


 
I was just about to say this.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2010)

I assumed when he said stickers he meant that you'd have to remove and restick one of every move.


----------



## PalashD (Nov 1, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I assumed when he said stickers he meant that you'd have to remove and restick one of every move.


No!! 
there are only 6 kind of pieces in a chess game. Pawns, Queens, Kings, Rooks, Bishops and Knights. So we can put them at different faces on the centres of a 10x10x10. Then we can use commutators to make moves. The only problem would be I guess how to specify whether a piece is white or black.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2010)

I see. Since there are 24 of each piece type, you have plenty of room for each chess piece for each chess color (plus at least 4 blanks). If you ever try this, I'd like to hear about it


----------



## FMC (Nov 1, 2010)

PalashD said:


> No!!
> there are only 6 kind of pieces in a chess game. Pawns, Queens, Kings, Rooks, Bishops and Knights. So we can put them at different faces on the centers of a 10x10x10. Then we can use commutators to make moves. The only problem would be I guess how to specify whether a piece is white or black.


 
can you please elaborate?how do you place the 16 white pieces and the 16 black pieces initially?the pieces cannot move as in normal chess,since the pieces can only occupy those squares which lie in the orbit of the center in which the piece is located initially(as pointed by others)


----------



## PalashD (Nov 1, 2010)

I will try it once the 10x10x10 becomes available in India!!


----------



## PalashD (Nov 1, 2010)

FMC said:


> can you please elaborate?how do you place the 16 white pieces and the 16 black pieces initially?the pieces cannot move as in normal chess,since the pieces can only occupy those squares which lie in the orbit of the centre in which the piece is located initially(as pointed by others)


 
I have not figured out the whole thing and it might not even be possible. But my idea is that I will put pictures of pieces on the centres. Then since there are 24 pieces. I can have a few blanks and pictures of all the pieces on the 24 centres that can move to a given position. So you can have a chess game as long as you know the chess rules and commutators on big cubes!!


----------



## FMC (Nov 1, 2010)

PalashD said:


> . So you can have a chess game as long as you know the chess rules and commutators on big cubes!!


 i know both very well. looking forward for a game of chess on cube with you.


----------



## PalashD (Nov 1, 2010)

FMC said:


> i know both very well. looking forward for a game of chess on cube with you.


 
haahaha!!  I am also looking forward to it!!


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 4, 2010)

3D play on a 4x4, all 16 pieces of one colour fits exactly on one side. White sets up in U and black in D.


----------



## number1failure (Nov 4, 2010)

I would buy an 8x8, and have all the pieces on one side made of magnets instead of plastic. (Much like the GuHong Color Cube has different colors each side.) Then I would get some 8x8 sticker sized magnetic tiles, that are reversible. One side being the colors to use as an 8x8 cube, and on the flipside, chess pieces. XD


----------



## shelley (Nov 5, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> 3D play on a 4x4, all 16 pieces of one colour fits exactly on one side. White sets up in U and black in D.


 
And to give it an additional twist (lolpun), on each move the player can either move a piece or turn a slice or face of the cube.


----------



## PalashD (Nov 7, 2010)

One can even play chess blindfolded on a cube!!


----------

